# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  MindSports IO, Mindsports Technologies Inc., San Francisco , California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@jordanlee6272

facebook.com/mindsportsio

twitter.com/mindsportsio

linkedin.com/company/mindsports

medium.com/mindsportsio

Co-Founder and COO - Island Kon

Co-Founder and COO - Christian Ng

----------


## Airicist

MindSports IO intro

Published on Nov 6, 2017




> Decentralized social gaming network for hosting, playing and governing intellectual sports Chess, Draughts, XiangQi, Bridge and Go.

----------

